# Samsung ML 2010 Printer HELP! [SOLVED!]

## carnaby

I just got the ML-2010 printer which says it is supported in all sorts of linux flavors. Problem is, it doesn't work in Gentoo. It comes with a ppd file that does not work. When checking the job status after a job is run, they all say "aborted." The printer is not supported at linuxprinters.org either. I found a workaround, using the ML-4500 driver, but it doesn't get the margins right. There's a very crappy margin tool that you can also get, but I can't make heads or tails of it. Every time I think I've got it figured out, the output doesn't match the calculations they give.

Help!!!! Do I have to send this piece of junk back, or does someone know a better way?    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Question: Last edited by carnaby on Sat Feb 04, 2006 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## turtles

I am assuming you have the latest cups and foomaticdb  and you tried this driver:

Info:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Alps-MD-2010

download ppd here:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=ppmtomd&printer=Alps-MD-2010&show=0

they have a forum for samsung here

http://www.linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.samsung.general

hope this helps

turtle

----------

## carnaby

No, I did not see that driver, thanks, I'll give it a try and post if it works.

----------

## carnaby

Er, except that's for an Alps color thermal printer ML-2010, and I have a BW Samsung ML-2010. Not the same printer. 

Still stuck, then.    :Sad: 

----------

## turtles

It looks loke others are having this problem too. 

That was weird I was at the linuxprinting.org and when i selected Samsung it gave me alps sorry about that.

Note you need to refresh the page to serch different printers  :Wink: 

I assume you did similar to this:

 *Quote:*   

>  Samsung ML-2010
> 
> Drivers for Linux are available on Samsung's web site. The installation was done on Mandriva 2005LE.
> 
>     * Download the driver and untar it
> ...

 

We could get creative and edit a ppd file it seems like people are recomending it 

 *Quote:*   

>  ML-2150 with PostScript 3 module.
> 
> Currently Samsung supports this printer with proprietary drivers which come with the printer on its driver CD or can be downloaded on the web sites of Samsung. Unfortunately, these drivers do not work necessarily with all Linux distributions. You will therefore probably get it more easily working by simply using it as a standard PostScript printer with the PPD file from its driver CD.
> 
> User Notes
> ...

 

That is not your printer but maby somthing similar might work?

----------

## carnaby

I've been fiddling around with the ppd files with no luck. The "generic gdi" pdd works sorta, but my margins still suck. It prints too high and too far to the left. I tried changing the lines in the generic gdi ppd file to the values in the samsung provided ppd for the 2010, but nothing changed. Argh.

thanks for the help, hopefully I can figure this out without having to print 100 more test pages.       :Confused: 

----------

## carnaby

Any other ideas? How do you get the dang margins in the right place?

----------

## DELLfan

It looks like your printer is an SPL printer (Samsung Printer Language) and therefore has to use the Samsung drivers.  I have an ML-2250, and although it "officially" supports PCL, I've only gotten it to work with the Samsung drivers.  The bad news is, you'll need to install the drivers off the CD.  The good news is, at least in the case of the 2250, the installation works smoothly, and you get an "Other" menu in Gnome with a Configuration Tool, Linux LPR, and Linux Uninstall.  Samsung's installation basically replaces your standard LPR with their own, but it still works with other printers just the same as ever.  In the case of the 2250 I've found that the drivers on Samsung's site are lacking a few options that are included on the CD drivers, so I would recommend installing off the CD if you still have it.

You will have to use the Configuration Tool (as root) to install the printer initially, but after that you can use CUPS, the Gnome Printers interface, or whatever else you want to change printer settings.  Once it's printing, it works flawlessly.  One note:  envelope printing in OpenOffice.org 1.x is a real problem.  Use OOo 2.0 and try changing your envelope settings to tell it that the printer prints the envelope face-up on the far right.  That made my envelopes print perfectly, with no futzing around with other settings.  You will definitely want to go into CUPS or somewhere and change the paper type (not size) to Envelope before you actually hit print; OOo sends the envelope size along just fine.

----------

## carnaby

That did it, thanks!   :Very Happy: 

It seems I just needed to install the lpr utility and not the cups printer utility from the cdrom. Yeah!   :Exclamation: 

----------

## revelater

the install script doesn't seem to work running amd64, and the ppd doesn't even see the printer, some of the other ppds will make the printer respond, but it won't actually print anything. anyone have any answers?

----------

## bakavic

Are you getting the some error message about "bad interpreter" when you try using the install script? The script seems to work only if it is on the your harddisk, for some weird reason. Copying all the files to a temp directory on your computer, and running it from there seems to work.

You should also not run the script as root. The script will ask you for the root password later. Running it as root will cause it to try displaying an X window, and subsequently fail.

I believe that amd64 should work fine, as I saw some an amd_x64 directory somewhere on the cd. Using the ppd files on the cd doesn't seem to work as the printer isn't using postscript, but it's own language (SPL), which require samsung's drivers.

----------

## updatelee

there is an x86_64 dir, to bad its empty  :Sad: 

Id return this printer if I could find a another to replace it with, the HP-1020/22 seem to have their own problems as well.

I got it to print using the gdi driver sujested in another thread, but Im not getting any of the extras like tonersave etc.

----------

## bakavic

sigh...Samsung should really have just given us working PPDs, which would be able to work anywhere...

For tonersave, you can enable it on the printer itself by pressing and holding the button for 2 secs (not longer, or it'll print a test page). The toner save LED should come on. The feature you'll probably be missing would be the ability to print images at 1200x600 dpi - the printer will probably be stuck in 600x600 mode.

----------

## updatelee

great tip on the toner saver, thanks. the manual is kinda vague, sais press the button, so I pressed it ... nothing, so I held it ... test page, never tried something in the middle, you gota hold it for just under 2sec and bam toner saver  :Smile:  thanks.

yup 600x600, no 1200x600  :Sad: 

----------

## jettjunker

Yea, thank you for the info on the toner save option!  I tried the same thing as updatelee...

Now, I'll also mention that I have been using the ML-210 drivers that you can get with cups, which has worked out for me and is no hassle at all.  The only thing is that it prints about a quarter inch to high, but that is easy enough to just compensate for in ooo.  I'll still try to get the real drivers working though, just for the fun/learning of tinkering.

----------

## DigitoErgoSum

ehm, i got a problem: i've installed ML-2010 on my router that doesn't have gtk and X installed so i can't run setup script...

Any suggestion ???

----------

## kf0yn

I'm using a Samsung ML-2010 without the Samsung proprietary drivers, simply by using the PPD file for the ML-1710.  The only complaint I have is that the page alignment isn't quite right, but I haven't been motivated enough to try to fix it yet.

----------

## Isaiah

 *carnaby wrote:*   

> That did it, thanks!  
> 
> It seems I just needed to install the lpr utility and not the cups printer utility from the cdrom. Yeah!  

 

Ditto dat - just took the default install myself  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kf0yn wrote:*   

> I'm using a Samsung ML-2010 without the Samsung proprietary drivers, simply by using the PPD file for the ML-1710.  The only complaint I have is that the page alignment isn't quite right, but I haven't been motivated enough to try to fix it yet.

 

I've got Samsung ML-2010 P.

Did you do any special configuration? I'm unable to print with ML-1710.

What works for me is Unified Linux Driver but I'd like some better solution based on portage software.

----------

## carnaby

supposedly the ML-2010 is now supported by linuxprinting.org. I haven't gotten it to work yet, but it's mostly a problem with conflicts between cups and the printer software from samsung.

----------

## jettjunker

splix (A set of CUPS printer drivers for SPL (Samsung Printer Language) printers) is now in portage, which has 2010 support, along with many others.

Works great for me -- no more dealing with off margins.

----------

## BeteNoire

Did you guys noticed something... unusual after upgrading splix to latest (stable) version?

After this I cannot print anymore, my Samsung printer prints only this error:

```
INTERNAL ERROR - FALSE

POSITION: 0x11 (17)

SYSTEM: h6fwsim_mono/xl_tbl

LINE: 396

VERSION: QPDL 5.04 04-25-2005
```

Do you have the same or my systems are not properly configured?

I had to downgrade splix to beta version.

----------

## gregf

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Did you guys noticed something... unusual after upgrading splix to latest (stable) version?
> 
> After this I cannot print anymore, my Samsung printer prints only this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Having this same issue right now. Seeing about fixing it and get back to you.

----------

## gregf

K figured out a solution. Was not complicated now it's posted on there site. There was a bug in the 1.0.1 the effected the ML-2010 that is now fixed in 1.0.1-1. I am using a amd64 box though and had to get cupsddk working since it appears to now be a decency in 1.0.1-1. Not sure if it is masked on x86 as well. I know there was no keyword for my amd64 box but i gave it a shot anyways and it does compile fine on amd64 from what i have seen. I requested a keyword for it. Also added to a open bug report on this.

165210

Heres the amd64 keyword request on cupsddk.

157300

cupsddk so far is only available in the gentoo-sunrise overlay.

http://gentoo-sunrise.org/svn/reviewed/net-print/cupsddk/

Hope this helps someone. Oh yeah, if you have a amd64 maybe others should ask for the keyword on the cupsddk bug report i linked. Would like to know if it is working fine for others.

----------

## majeru

i had the same issue, but with the 1.0.1 beta it works like a charm. 

for the moment i've masked 1.0.1. hopefully someone will fix this bug in the following versions in order to work with the ML2010P's

----------

## gregf

 *majeru wrote:*   

> i had the same issue, but with the 1.0.1 beta it works like a charm. 
> 
> for the moment i've masked 1.0.1. hopefully someone will fix this bug in the following versions in order to work with the ML2010P's

 

Remember there is three versions. 1.0.1beta, 1.0.1 and 1.0.1-1 which is a bug fix release for ml-2010. 1.0.1-1 is not in portage yet as far as i know because of some issues with dependencies.

----------

## xante

I have a ML-2010 black and i had the margin error for the longest time, it put a 1.5 inch top margin and always  ran off the page, now I emerged splix 1.0.1_beta2 and used the driver located here: /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2010.ppd and it works perfectly. I always used to adjust the top margin in Open Office but when it came to printing pdf's it wasnt very pretty. 

Anyways, Thanks for everyones help.

----------

## ozbird

I've just bought a Samsung ML-2010 laser printer.

I ignored the supplied Linux drivers and installed splix-1.1.1 - and rebuilt my kernel with USB printing support.  (Doh!)

Configuring CUPS was simple, though there were multiple entries for the ML-2010 which all claimed to be English (en) - only one of them was.

CUPS offers two resolution settings: 600dpi and 1200x600dpi.  Using the CUPS test page, 1200x600dpi has smoother Color Wheel and Grey Ramp shading (less banding), but the 1 Degree Radial Lines pattern doesn't print the top and bottom segments (i.e. the vertical lines.)  600dpi prints the entire Radial Lines pattern, but the Color Wheel and Grey Ramp are worse with obvious banding.  Is this normal?

Overall, I'm very impressed with this printer.  Cheap, great Linux support - what's not to like?    :Very Happy: 

----------

